# Trivia 12/28



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2019)

trivia 12/28
DID YOU KNOW...
What keeps a bird up in the air is the shape of its wings. The  first humans
to discover how birds stay aloft were Australian Aborigines  when they
invented the boomerang.


1. Which of these is NOT a Roman god?
  a. - Apollo
  b. - Uranus
  c. - Jupiter
  d. - Cupid
2. Who or what is a "Long Pig" ?
3. What sport does Vijay Singh play?
4. Which of the following countries is NOT part of the United  Kingdom?
  a. - Republic of Ireland
  b. - Scotland
  c. - Northern Ireland
  d. - Wales
5. "The Sun Also Rises" by Ernest Hemingway features the  annual festival of 
San Fermin in which Spanish city?
6. How many Custers died at the battle of Little Big Horn  ?
  a. - 1
  b. - 2
  c. - 3
  d. - 4
7. What's the more formal name for 'Fool's Gold'  ?
8. Name the British overseas territory that consists mainly of  descendants 
of the eight mutineers from the HMS Bounty...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There are over 400 "Dead Zones" in the World's oceans, where  the oxygen
level is so low that no animal life can survive.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. a Human Being used as food
3. Golf
4. - a
5.  Pamplona
6. - c
7. Iron Pyrite
8. Pitcairn Islands

CRAP !!
Jellyfish are one of the very few creatures that can adapt to  ocean dead
zones, or zones where there is little oxygen and lots of  pollution. There
ARE over 400 marine dead zones in the world.


----------

